# Best Tool For Cutting Into HVAC Duct



## MikeInDetroit (Nov 2, 2011)

This is one of those simple questions only experience can answer. I have installed the registers and ducts in the ceiling of a bedroom I am finishing in the basement and now ready to do the final part, cut into the existing out and return ducts. Simply put, I want to make two circular holes into it. Now, I have not done this before and I don't see myself doing it more than a few more times so whatever I use either should have multiple uses or be cheap. 

I currently own the usual skill saws, sawszall, 3.6 CFM compressor. 

The various tools I have seen described for this purpose range from using a metal blade in the skill saw, right or left angled handheld metal cutters, a dremel type tool with metal cutting tip, 18 gauge metal shear ($32), 14 gauge swivel head metal shear ($50), Harbor freight cheap electric high speed metal saw ($20), or an air shear (my compressor can handle this but not a nibbler).

Just too many choices here!

Sent from my iPad using DIY Forum


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

An ordinary wood chisel and a hammer----if the ducts are secure and the tapping won't knock them loose.

I own a nibbler--shears and the whole nine yards----for one job---use a sharp wood chisel.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Mark the hole you want, with a flat head screw driver on its edge start about an inch inside the hole marking and hit the screw driver shaft on an angle so it cuts into the duct to make a slit, then with either green handle (left handed) or red handle (right handed) aviation snips cut the hole along your mark. Snips are less the $20 and is the best way to cut the holes.

Mark


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Jackofall1 said:


> Mark the hole you want, with a flat head screw driver on its edge start about an inch inside the hole marking and hit the screw driver shaft on an angle so it cuts into the duct to make a slit, then with either green handle (left handed) or red handle (right handed) aviation snips cut the hole along your mark. Snips are less the $20 and is the best way to cut the holes.
> 
> Mark


 _I second that.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:_


----------



## REP (Jul 24, 2011)

If you are going to use it in the future,I used a Malco tool HC-1
Once you get used to it you can cut dozens of holes an hour.


----------



## MikeInDetroit (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you gentlemen. The snips it is. Oh and I do agree that malco is the exact tool for the job but I know I'll need the snips for other things in the future.

Sent from my iPad using DIY Forum


----------

